# Sexing jewels



## JPalms27 (Sep 22, 2017)

Lfs said they gave me 1 m 1 f. Not sure which i which


----------



## JPalms27 (Sep 22, 2017)

.


----------



## JPalms27 (Sep 22, 2017)

Dont all jump at once here jeez


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't keep these fish but take a look at This article from the Species Profiles.


----------



## adeelejaz (Oct 4, 2017)

i have also red jewel but when i bought the colour is reddish and now in my tank the colour is white please give me information


----------



## Gohloum (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm not a Jewel expert, but I believe the Red may have been a dominant or breeding display. It's quite possible their was a community situation in the store tank that encouraged the color display.

If you search on youtube micro fishing for jewels, you will see they are quite popular in the canals and waterways in South Florida and there are some guys in Miami that fish for them regularly. One of the guys sexes them as he catches then and explains the identification process. Sorry I can't tell you more, but try youtube. You will find some very interesting cichlid species thriving here in the wild.


----------

